# Dream Barn!



## xXHorseFreakXx

In need of some eye-candy. Post pictures of your dream barns or tack rooms (or any other horsey related buildings)!


----------



## apachiedragon

While this one is a little too fancy for a country girl like me, when I saw it, my jaw hit the floor. The interior looks like a house. That fancy woodwork must have cost a fortune. 
Millbrook, NY Horse Barn- TRUMBULL ARCHITECTS

This is a great thread. I will be back.
For those who can't use the link, this is the entrance to either a tack room or sitting room in the main aisle. Holy Cow!


----------



## cfralic

Call me boring, but I love the look of an old barn. Especially when it's that nice heritage red with white trim! 











How about THIS for a tack room?










Ride n' dine?


----------



## xXEventerXx

I personally want a barn pros


----------



## xXEventerXx




----------



## littrella

I've been seeing where people are renovating old barns like the traditional red one pictured above. The bottom is turned into a super nice horse stable and the upper or hay loft is turned into a home. I would love to do this but hubby isn't too hot on the idea


----------



## xXEventerXx

When i build a barn pros im gunna turnt the upstairs into a house and my bf likes the idea, just check out www.barnpros.com and check out the apt features.


----------



## equiniphile

Wow, these are all gorgeous. Someday I'd like to have one like this


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I just fell in love with this one. I'd change the stalls a bit, but otherwise it's beautiful

Barn Pros - Denali 36 - Barn with Living Quarters


----------



## xXEventerXx

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I just fell in love with this one. I'd change the stalls a bit, but otherwise it's beautiful
> 
> Barn Pros - Denali 36 - Barn with Living Quarters


 
Yea thats the one me and and my bf wanna build , but the 6/8 horse i think ill have to look back and check.


----------



## xXEventerXx

Barn Pros - Denali 60 - Barn with Living Quarters

This is the one i want


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I saw that one too, only thing I didn't like is that it doesn't have a guest bedroom. I like the rest of the floor plan better. 

Actually I guess you could convert the office.


----------



## xXEventerXx

If you look at the Sq feet the other barn is pretty small, so thats why i chose the bigger one and also i want it to feel like a house more than an apt. And the tack room i will change so the tack room isnt where the stairs are that will be a private room for our shoes... ect i will replace 2 stalls for a tack room.


----------



## Carleen

I'm loving this thread - subscribing.


----------



## WhoaNow

Check out these barns,..., these are TOTALLY Dream Barns!!
I think I want to live in one:wink:

Yep! I could be very comfortable living in one of these!!

King Construction's Home Page...serving horse owners, and especially the hunter, jumper, dressage & thoroughbred industry


----------



## xXEventerXx

HOLY CRAP !!! LUXURY lol if i win the lottery ! haha The only bad thing about those barns is in canada there hard to build and keep warm in the winter...


----------



## smrobs

We actually just got my dream barn finished. I'm a simple kind of girl who needed a simple kind of barn. There is still some finishing work to do like enclose the tack room and hook up the electric but.......


----------



## cher40

Heavenwood European Style horse stalls by Classic Equine | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Great thread. My husband is a home builder so I have requested him to build the horses a pretty fancy stable when we move to some land.  This link is a picture of what we will build. 

I have looked at Barnpros website and it would be cheaper to have a local contractor to build then buy the package. If you look at the packages they don't include everything. Well thats what my hubby told me.


----------



## xXEventerXx

cher40 said:


> Heavenwood European Style horse stalls by Classic Equine | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Great thread. My husband is a home builder so I have requested him to build the horses a pretty fancy stable when we move to some land.  This link is a picture of what we will build.
> 
> I have looked at Barnpros website and it would be cheaper to have a local contractor to build then buy the package. If you look at the packages they don't include everything. Well thats what my hubby told me.


They do include everything and everything is pre cut and ect for you so you can build it yourself if you have building experience.If you get the apt package the apt isnt included


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I like your barn too Smrobs, in reality I'll probably end up with something like that. 

I've have always had a dream about living in an apartment above my horses, but it isn't likely to happen.


----------



## cher40

xXEventerXx said:


> They do include everything and everything is pre cut and ect for you so you can build it yourself if you have building experience.If you get the apt package the apt isnt included


I haven't been to the site in months but I was sure there was some things not included. Roof or windows...I can't recall. I could be wrong but I do remember a 2 stall barn was about 35 grand. Not including concrete. Pretty pricey but what would I know I'm only a designer and hubby a builder.  If you can build one yourself you'd save a lot of money. They have good ideas for plans.


----------



## WhoaNow

cher40 said:


> I haven't been to the site in months but I was sure there was some things not included.
> Roof or windows...I can't recall. I could be wrong but I do remember a 2 stall barn was about 35 grand.
> Not including concrete.
> Pretty pricey but what would I know I'm only a designer and hubby a builder.
> If you can build one yourself you'd save a lot of money. They have good ideas for plans.


Oft times, with those kind of 'packages', you are responsible for site prep - fill dirt, leveling, concrete, permits, etc.:wink:
I've looked into them myself, after I built my pole barn.
Usually they are advertised with certain 'limited' amenities, 
but you end up with 'add ons' which really raises the price.
It's not hard to spend $30,000. on a barn of decent size with electrical, and water, custom doors, stall fronts, etc :-|.
I've got every bit of that in my barn (and fencing), 
and a lot of it I hired a 'friend' to do (so the labor price was discounted).

Either that, or you do the 'work', or the building company subs out that work to other companies they do business with.


----------



## WhoaNow

smrobs said:


> We actually just got my dream barn finished.
> I'm a simple kind of girl who needed a simple kind of barn.
> There is still some finishing work to do like enclose the tack room and hook up the electric but.......


Nice barn! I love simple!!:wink:
Waaayy less to fix when repairs are needed.
Congrats on your new barn.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I love your barn too smrobs! I can't wait to be able to build my own barn when I'm all finished school.


----------



## cher40

WhoaNow said:


> Oft times, with those kind of 'packages', you are responsible for site prep - fill dirt, leveling, concrete, permits, etc.:wink:
> I've looked into them myself, after I built my pole barn.
> Usually they are advertised with certain 'limited' amenities,
> but you end up with 'add ons' which really raises the price.
> It's not hard to spend $30,000. on a barn of decent size with electrical, and water, custom doors, stall fronts, etc :-|.
> I've got every bit of that in my barn (and fencing),
> and a lot of it I hired a 'friend' to do (so the labor price was discounted).
> 
> Either that, or you do the 'work', or the building company subs out that work to other companies they do business with.


Agreed! With the packages offered out there you will definitely end up paying for "add ons", etc. By the time you are done a $35,000 will be $55,000 or more. If you can build yourself, you'll be ahead of the game. Those packages have a upcharge on everything. A $100 window is probably triple the amount.

Love your stable. Simple is good. You have a lot of stalls..lucky you. I'm in the business of building so I will most likely build a fancy shack but only because I get really good pricing for product.:wink:


----------



## WhoaNow

Here's a pic of my 'little' barn.
24 wide X 56 length, 2 (12 x 12) stalls, 12 x 12 tractor bay, and and a 12 x 12 tack/feed room.
Mine is simple, as well, but works great for me:wink:!!


----------



## cher40

I love it Whoanow...very classic design.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I love it! Beautiful!


----------



## lildonkey8

something like this with 10 12x12 stalls with a brown roof and hunter green walls


----------



## WhoaNow

cher40 said:


> I love it Whoanow...very classic design.





Ray MacDonald said:


> I love it! Beautiful!


Thanks :wink:


----------



## WhoaNow

lildonkey8 said:


> something like this with 10 12x12 stalls with a brown roof and hunter green walls


Love this too!!


----------



## apachiedragon

I'd love to have both a house and a barn from these people.

Sand Creek Post and Beam


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Those are really nice barns!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_WhoaNow...love your barn!_

_I love the older bank barns that are out there, and hope to find a property that has one. _


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I just fell in love with this one. I'd change the stalls a bit, but otherwise it's beautiful
> 
> Barn Pros - Denali 36 - Barn with Living Quarters


I saw that one and I loved it! But it's very far from reach at this point. I'm not even legally an adult yet. Dx


----------

